# Best 2 way



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

What is the best for off communication?


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Not sure what "off communication" means, but HAM radio is your best bet for range. eXRS is probably good for short-range encrypted. CB might be fine, too. It depends on what you want to do and what kind of area you live in (rural or urban, hills or flat, etc.)


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Best 2 way is a man and a woman.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I need more information to enable me to answer your question.

What is your goal for your communications?

Small group at a theme park?

Communications within a small neighborhood?

Across town?

Continent to Continent?


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Cheap for the furthest distance across town would be ideal


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

What kind of terrain are you in? Many radios are "line of sight". If you have one hill in the way, that may be the limit of your range. If you're on flat ground, there's several radio types that should work.

Are you looking for hand-held, vehicle or base station (home based unit)?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

bfastnate said:


> Cheap for the furthest distance across town would be ideal


Licensed Operator(s) with Baofeng 2-meter handhelds and a local Amateur radio repeater.


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Can you private mesaage me cause i dont understand this


----------

